# اللغة الفارسية واثرها في اللغة العربية !!!



## ابن سينا (10 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم
يقول احد كتاب دولة ايران الشيعية(د.رضا مصطفوي) أن اللغة والتراث الايراني له اكبر الاثر في اللغة العربية والحضارة الاسلامية,وهذا التأثير قد ظهر منذ عام 132 هجري على يد ابي مسلم الراساني الباعث وراء تشكيل دوله بني العباس في بغداد,فيقول :"كان قيام ابي مسلم الراساني الباعث وراء تشكيل دوله بني العباس عام 132 للهجره في بغداد، و بذلك بعد القضاء علي حكم بني اميه و استقرارهم قرب المراكز الثقافيه الايرانيه، فكان العامل الايراني المؤثر في وصول العباسيين الي الحكم وراء الاهتمام الخاص لحكام بني العباس بالايرانيين، حتي انهم قاموا بانتخاب مستشاريهم من بين الايرانيين. 
و قد كان لهذا التقارب انعكاسات في جوانب اخر. كانتخاب الحكام لنوع اللباس و الالوان حسب اذواق الايرانين. فالمنصور و هي ثاني خلفاء بني العباس (عام 153 للهجره)، اخذ يرتدي اللباس الايراني و خيّر الناس ايضا في ذلك.
ويقول ايضًا:" فاضافه الي الكثير من الكلمات الفارسيه التي انتقلت الي اللغه العربيه اِثر التقارب و المعاشره فيما بينهما، كان هناك طريق آخر انتقلت بسببه الالفاظ و المصطلحات الفارسيه الي العربيه، يتجلي في التراجم التي تمت عن طريق الايرانيين من اللغه الفارسيه الي العربيه(9)، و التي كانت اكثرها في مجالات الراعه، البيطره، الطب، تحضير الدواء، الرياضيات، النجوم، الفلسفه و المنطق، التاريخ، الاساطير، و بالاخص اداره الحكومه، و من جمله الكتب التي ترجمت الي العربيه و آدابها نستطيع ان نذكر الكتب التي ترجمت العربيه و أثّرت آنذاك تأثيرا كبيرا علي اللغه العربيه و آدابها نستطيع ان نذكر الكتب التاليه: «دستور بزشكي» (دامبزشكي) اي الطب البيطري – و «جاماسب» في الكيمياء – و «آيين تيراندازي» اي اصوال الرمايه – و «زيج شهرياري» اي حساب النجوم – و «كارنامه انوشروان» اي اعمال الملك أنوشروان – و «كاهنامه» اي التقويم السنوي – و «داستان رستم و اسفنديار» اي قصه رستم و اسفنديار – و «آيين جوكان زدن» اي اصول ضرب الصولجان – و «هزار افسانه» اي الف اسطوره – و «نامه تنسر» اي رساله تنسر – و «داستان بهرام جويين» اي قصه بهرام جويين و كتاب «زادا نفرخ در تأديب بسرش» اي كتاب زادا نفرخ في تأئيب ابنه و تعليمه – و «داستان اسكندر» اي قصه الاسكندر – و «بختيارنامه» اي رساله بختيار … و هناك نقطه مهمه اري من المصطلحات و الكلمات الفارسيه انتقلت الي اللغه العربيه عن طريق الايرانيين انفسهم، و في الحقيقه فان اغناء الادب العربي و النمو السريع للغه العربيه، مدين الي حد كبير الي الايرانيين من امثال عبدالله بن المقفع (= اسمه بالفارسي روزبه بن داذويه)، و ابن قتيبه، و الطبري، و بشّار بن برد الطخارستاني، و ابي نؤاس الاهوازي و ابي العتاهيه، هؤلاء استطاعوا اثراء الادب العربي بالكثير من العقائد و الافكار و المصطلحات و الكلمات الفارسيه الغنيه و القيمه". 
ويدعي كاتب اخر ان الكلمات الفارسية في القرآن تجاوز 120 كلمة:"اباريق, ابد,الاريكة,استبرق,اسوة,برزخ ,برهان,تنور,جناح,دين,جند,رزق,روضة,زباني,زرابي,زمهر ير,زور,سجيل,سراب,سرابيل,سراج,سرادق,سرد,سندس,شيئ,سر مد,صليب,صهر,ضنك,عبقري,عفريت,غمز,فردوس,كأس,كافور,كن ز,كورت,مجوس,مرجان,مسك,نمارق,هاروت وماروت,وردة,ورق,وزير".
ويكرر الكاتب قوله ان الفلسفة الايرانية كان لها الباع الطويل في اغناء الثقافة والفلسفة الاسلامية:" ان دور الايرانيين في اغناء الثقافه الاسلاميه لا ينحصر فقط بالعلوم ,بل يمكن القول ان اساس الفلسفه الاسلاميه مدين للتطور الذي كان عليه الايرانيون قبل الاسلام، و بالتحديد خلال الحكم الساساني، و يجب ان لا ننسي عنايه المسلمين بالمذاهب الفلسفيه المختلفه و التي اعتمدت منذ البدايه علي الآثار الفارسيه و اليونانيه المترجمه الي اللغه العربيه، و هناك ايضا المباحث الكلاميه و الفلسفيه التي طرحت عن طريق المعتزله و القدريه و الجهميه و هم تقريبا من الايرانيين. حيث اهتم ابوزيد احمد بن سهل البلخي (المتوفي عام 322 هـ.ق) بنشر كتاب «حكمت مشاء»، و ابا محمد بن زكريا الرازي (المتوفي عام 313 هـ.ق) فلم يقتنع بطريقه القياس لارسطو و مشائين بل اتبع رأي حكماء ايران القدماء في بعض مباحثه، و ابونصر الفارابي الملقب بالمعلم الثاني (المتوفي عام 339 هـ.ق) كتب تفاسير حول منطق ارسطو و عقائد الفلسفه الافلاطونيه، و ايضا حول نظرياته الفلسفيه الخاصه به و التي ترجمت فيما بعد الي اللغه اللاتينيه. 
والعجيب استشهاد الكاتب بالنصارى في اثبات صحة قوله:"و من الكتب الاخري التي تطرقت الي الكلمات الفارسيه النافذه الي اللغه العربيه هو كتاب «الالفاظ الفارسيه المعرّبه» تأليف أدي شير، رئيس اساقفه الكنيسه الكلدانيه، و الذي نشر في بيروت عام 1908 للميلاد، و في مقدمه هذا الكتاب تعجب المؤلف من كثره الكلمات الفارسيه الدخيله علي اللغه العربيه.
يبدو ان هذا الفارسي المتحذلق نسي إن الله عزوجل اختار العرب على غيرهم من الامم واللغة العربية على غيرها من اللغات لصفات وميزات للعرب واللغة العربية(ليست عصبية),ومن صفات العرب كعرق:
1.الكرم: فالأمر فيه واضح لأننا لم نجد أمة من الأمم ولا شعباً من الشعوب رأى قرى الضيف واجباً ومساواة الجار فريضة إلا هذه الأمة من العرب حتى صرحوا بذلك في أشعارهم ودونوه في المأثور عنهم وتساوى فيه موسرهم ومعسرهم وغنيهم وفقيرهم,رغم الجدب والفاقة والضيق وكدر العيش في الفيافي.
2.الوفاء:فمن دينهم الذي كانوا يرونه لازما ومذهبهم الذي كانوا يعتقدونه حتما حتى صار من تمسك بجوارهم أو تعلق ببعض أطنابهم تبذل النفوس دونه وتراق الدماء في المنع منه فكم قتل الرجل منهم في ذلك أقرب الناس إليه نسباً وأمسهم به رحماً وكم من وقعة عظيمة وحرب جليلة طويلة جرها ضيم نزيل أو التعرض لسب جار كالحال في حرب البسوس التي ساقها ما علم من قتل كليب لناقة جارة جساس وإستفحال ذلك وتماديه حتى شهدته الأجنة شيباً‏.‏ 
3.البأس والنجدة :فأخبارهم بذلك معروفة وسيرهم فيه بذلك متداولة لا يخص به الرجل دون المرأة ولا الغلام دون الهم المسن بل يوجد عند نسائهم من الصبر والشجاعة والتحريض على الحرب والقساوة مالا يساويه المذكورون بالنجدة في غيرهم والمنسوبون إلى البأس من سواهم كأسماء ومن يجري مجراها ممن خبره مشهور معروف‏.‏ 
4.الغيرة والأنفة والصبر والجلد :فمعلوم منهم حتى نسبوا إلى الفظاظة وذكروا بالقساوة وعلل ذلك بأكثارهم أكل لحوم الأبل وإدمانهم التقوت بها وزعموا أن في طباعها قسوة القلوب ومن عادتها غلظ الأكباد‏.‏ 
5.مراعاة الأنساب وحفظها :وهذه سجية لا توجد عند غير العرب,ولم يشاركها فيه مشارك ولا ماثلها فيه مماثل وفوائده في الانتصار للعشيرة والحمية للأهل.
6.اتصافهم بالعقول الصحيحة والأذهان الصافية ,وهم لم يكونوا أهل تعليم ودرس ولا أصحاب كتب وصحف ولا يعرفون كيف التأديب والرياضة ولا يعلمون وجه اقتباس العلم والرواية‏,ورغم هذا فإن لهم من الحكمة والقول السديد ما يعجز علن الاتيان به من كتب وقرأ من غيرهم من الامم.
واما ميزات اللغة العربية ,فلا أظن ان هناك احد يُنكر ذلك.
وشكرًا


----------



## eng_m_ibrahim (2 مايو 2006)

عربي انا والحمد لله


----------



## عمر ترك (3 مايو 2006)

thank u very much for this useful and important Topic


----------



## THE Best Mechanic (20 مايو 2006)

بالطبع هذا شي اكيد الحضاره الاسلاميه تأثرت كثيرا بالفارسيه لقربها ومن ثم لم يكن عند العرب حضاره تذكر قبل الاسلام فشي اكيد حضور الاسلام عند العرب ولأحتوائهم وسيطرتهم على هذي الاقاليم وقربهم منهم ولم تكن اصلا لديهم نظم وقوانين وحضاره قويه وجب على حضارتهم ان تتغذى من الحضارات الاخرى الموجوده ويكن صحيح اخي الحضاره الاسلاميه تغذت كثيرا على الفارسيه اكثر من اي حضاره ثانيه


----------



## sony205 (21 مايو 2006)

أشتم ريحة روافض


----------



## صبري النجار (21 مايو 2006)

بنام خداونده بخشنده مهربان = بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي الحبيب ابن سينا
سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته، وأحمد الله الذي امتعني بعذب مقالاتك، بعد طول انقطاع عن الملتقى.

اخي العزيز، يبدو أن د.رضا مصطفوي يسير على درب شعوبية بشار بن برد
أولاً: كيف يتحدث عن تأثير الفارسية على العربية في بعض مفرداتها، ويغفل أن 60% من ألفاظ الفارسية كلمات عربية؟!!
ثانياً: لماذا لم يذكر أن الفارسية تكتب بالأحرف العربية، وقد تخلت عن حرفها القديم؟
ثالثا: لماذا يكرر كلمة إيران ، ولا يقول الفرس؟ فكلمة إيران حديثة نسبية وحدود إيران بعد الدولة الصفوية قد ضمت إليها بالقوة حزاماً سنياً من كل الجهات. التركمان في الشمال والبلوش والبوشتو في الشرق ، والأكراد في الشمال الغربي والعرب في الغرب ( عربستان) ، وذلك حول الجزء الفارسي في المركز.
ويكفي أن نعلم أن عربستان تضم عبدان وخرمشهر، ولا يزال أهلها يتحدثون العربية، ولاننسى الفتاة الإيرانية التى رأيناها في برنامج من سيربح المليون منذ عام. وبالمناسبة الدولة الصفوية هي أول دولة شيعية بعد حكم سني عبر التاريخ الإسلامي في بلاد فارس - بعد البويهيين.

إن مصطلح "قرار حاسم" العربي ، يقابله بالفارسية " تصميم قطعي" ، فلماذا لم يذكر المؤلف أمثلة كهذه؟
إن الفارسية بها ألفاظ عربية كثيرة جداً مثل: عسل ، وزير فلماذا لم يذكرها المؤلف الشيعي؟ هل لاختلافنا العرقي واختلافنا العقائدي؟
هل تعلم أن طهران (العاصمة الشيعية) هي العاصمة الوحيدة في العالم التي ليس بها مسجد سني ؟
صبري النجار


----------



## thaaeralhusainy (22 مايو 2006)

منطة اهواز منطقة شعية وليست سنية


----------



## thaaeralhusainy (22 مايو 2006)

الحضاره الاسلاميه تاثرت كثيرا بالفارسيه لقرب الاقليم الفارسي من مركز الخلافه الاسلاميه لدولة بني العباس والعربيه تاثرت بالفارسيه كما تاثرت بالثقافات الهنديه والاوربيه وغيرها اثر ترجمة الكتب الى العربيه فقد كان الاهتمام بالغا بالترجمه انذاك وكذلك اثر المعاشره والمخالطه فالاسلام لا يفرق بين القوميات والناس بمختلف الطوائف فكلهم سواسية كاسنان المشط الواحد .


----------



## thaaeralhusainy (22 مايو 2006)

الاخ صبري النجار ما الفائده من مسجد سني لا يدخله الناس في منطقه سكانها شيعه 100% ولتلاحظ المساجد السنيه التي انشاها الرئيس السابق للعراق في بعض مدن الجنوب كالحمزه الغربي احدى نواحي الحله التي هي ناحيه شيعيه 100% وليس فيها سني واحد وفيها مزار كبير للامام الحمزه ابي يعلى ابن موسى الكاظم (ع) فهي مثل كربلاء والنجف وطهران وقم وغيرها من المدن الشيعيه في العالم ..


----------



## ياسر عمر (22 مايو 2006)

*سورية - دمشق - ياسر عمر - ص.ب: 9351*

الأخوة الأعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
آلمني كثيراً ما سمعته من ردود حول العلاقات التاريخية بين العرب والإيرانيين ودور كل منهما في إثراء الحضارة الإسلامية، وتأثرهما ببعضهما البعض في كافة المجالات، وأود أن أدلو بدلوي في هذا المجال من خلال ما قرأته من كتاب «العلاقات الثقافية الإيرانية ــ العربية» للدكتور محمد علي آذرشـب الأستاذ في جامعة طهران، والمستشار الثقافي الإيراني السابق بدمشق وهو من منشورات المستشارية الثقافية للجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية بدمشق عام 1420هـ ــ 2001م، علّني أستطيع أن أوضح كثيراً من الغموض حول الموضوع، يقول الدكتور آذرشب في بعض مما جاء في ذلك الكتاب: «هذه مقالات متفرقة يجمعها طموح كبير.. الطموح إلى تواصل إيراني عربي في جميع حقول المعرفة والأدب والفن والعلم.
وقد يبدو أن ما نطمح إليه سهل المنال، لأنّ كل مستلزمات هذا التواصل موجودة على أشدّها. فثم التاريخ المشترك والتراث المشترك والنفسية المشتركة والعقيدة المشتركة والمصالح المشتركة والمصير المشترك .. وما لا حدّ له من المشتركات.ولكن مع كل ذلك فدون مانصبو إليه خرط القتاد
عوامل داخلية وخارجية هائلة تراكمت لخلق عزلة نفسية وسياسية وفكرية و .. أخفقت في بعض الأحيان ونجحت في كثير من الأحيان.
تجددت الآمال في السنوات الأخيرة بعودة مباركة إلى وحدتنا الحضارية في ظل ظروف التحولات الدولية والداخلية، وفي ظلّ مشاريع الهيمنة العالمية التي تسحق الضعفاء دون هوادة ودون رحمة.
عشت منذ نعومة أظفاري أمل الإخاء الإيراني العربي، وها أنا في العقد السادس من عمري قد تحوّل الأمل في نفسي إلى إيمان عميق بأن العالم الإسلامي واحد لا يتجزأ في كل ما يواجهه من تحديات.
وعملية النهوض التي تشكل أكبر تحدياته لا يمكن أن تتحقق إلاّ ضمن مشروع حضاري موحّد مستمد من تراث الأمة، ومستوعب للتجارب البشرية. ومثل هذا المشروع هو وحده القادر على تفجير الطاقات وتحريك المسيرة نحو تحقيق أهدافها المنشودة.
ويشكل العرب والإيرانيون الجناحين اللازمين لعملية التحليق والسموّ، ذلك ما أثبتته وقائع تاريخ الحضارة الإسلامية، وما تؤيده الدراسات الاستراتيجية التي يضعها المفكرون الغربيون أمام قادة الهيمنة العالمية تحذيراً وتخويفاً.
كل تقارب إيراني عربي في إطار إحياء المشروع الحضاري الإسلامي يبعث موجة من الإحساس بالعزّة والكرامة، ويحقّق هدفاً كبيراً من الأهداف المشتركة، ويفتح أفقاً جديداً من آفاق المستقبل المشرق لهذه الأمة.
وكل جفوة بين الإيرانيين والعرب تتحول إلى ثغرة ينفذ منها أعداء الشعبين لاستنزاف الطاقات وشلّ المعنويات، وتمزيق الصفوف، وإحلال حالة الذلّ والهزيمة والإحباط.
العلاقات العربيـة ــ الإيرانية لها خصوصيتها بين أية علاقة أخرى في إطار العالم الإسلامي. فالعرب والإيرانيون يمثلون السدّة واللحمة في صرح الحضارة الإسلامية، ومن هنا فإنهما في حوارهما يقفان على أرضية صلبة قد لا تتوفر لأي لقاء بين جانبين في المنظومة الإسلامية، بل في الأسرة الدولية أجمع.
واسمحوا لي هنا أن أقف قليلاً عند مسألة صاحب السهم الأوفى في بناء الحضارة الإسلامية، أهم العرب أم الإيرانيون؟ إن هذا النقاش يدور عادة في دراسات الباحثين العرب والإيرانيين. حيث ذهب بعض الباحثين من الجانبين إلى تقليل أهمية دور الجانب الآخر في بناء الحضارة الإسلامية.
وأنا في مثل هذه المناقشات ذات المنطق القومي أطرح رأياً أزعم أنه رأي الإسلام والقرآن والتاريخ، وأقول: إن الفضل في بناء الحضارة الإسلامية يعود إلى الإسلام نفسه لا إلى أية قومية من القوميات... ذلك لأن الإسلام هو الذي أوجد التفاعل بين الإيرانيين والعرب، وهذا التفاعل أو «التعارف» بالتعبير القرآني هو الذي أدى إلى هذا النماء الحضاري والرشد الفكري والنضج الثقافي. لقد شاءت سنّة الله في الأرض أن يستمر النماء في خلقة البشر عن طريق التعارف .. كما شاءت أن يكون استمرار النمو الحضاري من تعارف الشعوب ذوي الانتماءات المختلفة.
إن أي لقاء بين الإيرانيين والعرب سيعيد للجانبين الـدور في المسيرة الحضارية. وإذ شاهدنا عطاء هذا اللقاء من قبل في البصرة والكوفة وبغداد وخوارزم ونيشابور وأصفهان وهمذان والري وعشرات مراكز اللقاء الحضاري الأخرى، فنحن بفضل وسائل الارتباطات الحديثة نستطيع بإذن الله أن نجد خير هذا العطـاء يعم كل العالم الإسلامي من المحيط إلى المحيط لو تم اللقاء العربي ــ الإيراني في إطاره الرسالي المطلوب.
وعلى الرغم من واقع التجزئة الأليم بين العرب وإيران في العصر الحديث والحساسيات المفتعلة على الصعيدين القومي والطائفي بينهما، فإن خصوصية هذه العلاقة بقيت متواصلة، وإن إيران تحتل مكان الصدارة في تبني القضايا العربية، بل حتى في زمن الشاه الذي سعى لأسباب معروفة أن يخلق عزلـة بين إيران والعرب، كان الشـعب الإيراني يعيش هموم العرب وآمالهم وآلامهم.
فحين بدأت طلائع الصحوة الإسلامية الحديثة في العالم العربي تجاوب معها الشعب الإيراني عبر مواقف كثيرة جسدها نواب صفوي وآية الله الكاشاني، وحين هب الشعب الإيراني بقيادة آية الله الكاشاني والدكتور مصدق لتأميم النفط تجاوب معه الشعب العربي أيما تجاوب. كما أن اتحاد الموقف الشعبي الإيراني العربي تجاه قضية فلسطين، والتفاعل العربي مع الثورة الإسلامية الإيرانية هو مما لا يحتاج إلى بيان.
الأغرب من ذلك، أن الرئيس عبد الناصر ذا التوجه القومي العربي كانت له مكانة كبيرة في ساحة الوعي الإسلامي الإيراني، وكان السجناء الإسلاميون يتابعون مواقفه وخطاباته بدقة عبر مذياع يصلهم خفية إلى السجن. وقال لي قائد كبير من قادة الثورة الإسلامية: لقد بكيت وأنا في زنزانة السجن الانفرادية عندما سمعت بنبأ وفاة عبد الناصر وسادني هم كبير. وكانت سلوتي الوحيدة آنئذ ما بثته إذاعة صوت العرب من تلاوة مستمرة للقرآن الكريم. عندما سألته عن السبب، خصوصاً أنه من المعجبين جداً بسـيد قطب وممن بكاه في وفاته، أجاب: يهمنا عزة العرب، لأن عزة العرب لا تنفك عن عزة المسلمين، وكان عبد الناصر رمزاً لهذه العزة، وتلقينا وفاته وكأنها بداية لأفول تلك العزة.
بقي أن أقول في خصوصية العلاقة العربية ـــ الإيرانية في إطار العالم الإسلامي، إن كـلا الجانبين يمتلك رصيداً ضخماً في مد جسـور اللقاء مع سـائر أجزاء المنظومة الإسلامية، عبر الاشتراك اللغوي والثقافي والتاريخي والحوار والمؤسسات التعليمية ومراكـز البحث العلمي، إضافة إلى القنوات الرسمية التي تحكمها المصالح السياسية والاقتصادية والأمنية.
هذه الخصوصيات تجعل العرب والإيرانيين أقدر على التحرك على ساحة العالم الإسلامي، كما تجعلهما مستهدفين أكثر من غيرهما في عملية الغزو الثقافي وتشويه الصورة أمام الرأي العام العالمي».
آمل أن يكون هذا المقال حافزاً على مزيد من التفكير والدراسة في الشأن الثقافي العربي ـــ الإيراني فهو من أهمّ مقومات عودة الأمة الشاهدة الوسط إلى ساحة التاريخ.
 والله ولي التوفيق. أخوكم المهندس ياسر عمر


----------



## beta (23 مايو 2006)

تذكروا قول الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز :::::::
قال تعالى : " وجعلناكم شعوباً و قبائل لتعارفوا أن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم " صدق الله العظيم

فكيف لأحد أن يفتخر بأن يكون عربي أو فارسي أو بربي أو غيره ، الافتخار هنا يكون بالعمل الصالح و التقوى و العلم ليس بالأصل ، لأننا جميعاً جئنا من آدم و حواء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 مايو 2006)

ألأخ صبري النجار المحترم . تحية طيبة .
الذي ذكرته أنفأ عين الصواب وهذا ما يذكره التاريخ . ان نشر الرسالة الأسلامية والفتوحات الى 
الصين .جعل هذه الأقوام تتعامل وتتأثر بأللغة العربية لماذا لأنها لغة القرأن ولغة اهل الجنة .
وأن 1/5 من اللغة الأسبانية هي عربية اما الفارسية 1/6 عربية .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_ashmawy (25 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## afalani (3 يونيو 2006)

I support the openion of Mr. Yasir Omer which highlights the synergy between the Arabs and Persians despite the differences in the "Mazhab" or cult which are in my openion minor issues.


----------



## الإكسير الأعظم (6 يونيو 2006)

أعتقد كلام المهندس ياسرعمر عين الصواب 
وكلنا تحت ظل كلمة التوحيد ونحن الآن في مرحلة نعرف ماذا يكيد لنا الغرب وحكامنا الظالمين
ونعرف أن صلاحنا ينطوي تحت تمسكنا بإسلامنا لا بقومياتنا 

تحياتي
الأكسير
بو ثار الله


----------



## حنين فلسطين (6 يونيو 2006)

الحضارة العربية من أعظم الحضارات التي شهدتها الأرض، وهي الحصارة التي أثرت ولا تزال تؤثر إلى يومنا هذا في كل حضارات وشعوب العالم بما جاءت به من شريعة سمحاء وأخلاق سامية

على كل مشكور أخي الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## كامو (9 أبريل 2007)

أبو مسلم الخراساني ليس فارسيا ، بل كوردي ، واللغة الفارسية مشتركة مع اللغة الكوردية في كثير من الكلمات ،وهما من منبت واحد ،فالكرد والفرس من الأصل الأري ،من الشعوب الهندو أوربية .
وعن الخراساني يقول ابن قتيبة في المعارف: ابومسلم صاحب الدعوة ذكروا ان مولده سنة مائة، واختلفوا في نسبه اختلافا كثيرا فقال بعضهم هو من اصبهان وقال بعضهم من خراسان وقيل من العرب، وادعى هو انه من سليط بن علي بن عبدالله ابن عباس ونسبه ابودلامة إلى الاكراد فقال:
ابا مجرم ما غير الله نعمة * على عبده حتى يغيره العبد
أفي دولة المهدي حاولت غدره * ألا ان اهل الغدر آباؤك الكرد
ابا مجرم خوفتني القتل فانتحى * عليك بما خوفتني الاسد الورد
ولا أعتقد أن ابو دلامة العائش في ذلك العصر وشاعر وهرج الخلفاء لايعرف نسب أبو مسلم !


----------



## ياسر عمر (11 أبريل 2007)

الأخت حنين من فلسطين - الاخ كامو.. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
ليس صحيحا ان نقول الحضارة العربية والاصح أن نقول الحضارة العربية الاسلامية وهي جزء من الحضارة الإسلامية الشاملة إذ أن الحضارة الإسلامية هي التي سادت العالم في ذلك الوقت وماتزل الحضارة الغربية اليوم مدينة إلى حضارتنا الإسلامية تلك.
إن الفضل في بناء الحضارة الاسلامية يعود الى الاسلام نفسه ولا إلى أية قومية من قوميات الأقوام المختلفة التي دخلت الإسلام، ذلك لأن الإسلام هو الذي أوجد التفاعل بين تلك الأقوام وهذا التفاعل هو التعارف بالتعبير القرآني وهو الذي أدى إلى النماء الحضاري والرشد الفكري والنضح الثقافي.
إن كل الأقوام التي دخلت الإسلام ادلت بدلوها في صنع الحضارة الإسلامية ولذلك تطورت تلك الحضارة ونمت وسادت ولكننا اليوم نعمل على عكس ذلك فنرى أن كل قوم يعتبر أن تلك الحضارة هي حضارته الخاصة به وهذا هو الخطأ الذي نقع فيه لأن عودة هذه الحضارة تتطلب تضافر الجهود من جديد وعدم الوقوف عند أطلال الماضي التليد.
وهكذا فإن العرب والفرس والكرد والترك وغيرهم تعارفوا من خلال الإسلام واندمجوا في الأمة الإسلامية والحضارة الإسلامية وأصبح لهم ثقافة مشتركة وتاريخ مشترك وعادات مشتركة وهموم وآمال مشتركة .. فتأثرت اللغات المختلفة ببعضها البعض وأخذوا من بعضهم البعض وليس عيباً أو نقصاً في لغة أذا أخذت من الأخرى وليس فضلاً للغة على أخرى إذا ما أعطت لأختها..
لننسى موضوع التفاخر والأنانية والتعالي على الآخرين فهذه من الأمراض التي تنخر جسد الأمة الإسلامية وحضارتها، وكما أن الإسلام غني بمذاهبه ( َلَوْ شَاء رَبُّكَ لَجَعَلَ النَّاسَ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلاَ يَزَالُونَ مُخْتَلِفِينَ إِلاَ مَنْ رَحِمَ رَبُّكَ وَلِذَلِكَ خَلَقَهُمْ ..) وكذلك الأمة الإسلامية غنية بتنوعها وبألوانها وأعراقها ولا فضل لعربي على أعجمي إلا بالتقوى وصلى الله عليك ياسيدي يارسول الله أمرتنا فأطعنا ولما تخلينا عما أمرتنا به عدنا إلى العصبيات وإلى التخلف..
اعذروني إذا لم يعجبكم كلامي .. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## كامو (11 أبريل 2007)

لأخ ياسر عمر 
بارك الله بك ، والله أن أردنا العزة بغير الأسلام فلن نجني سوى الخذلان


----------

